
Gondor.io Django hosting is now publicly available - SeanOC
https://gondor.io/
======
drewcrawford
It's too bad there's not a development plan available. I have quite a bit of
AppEngine projects I'd be interested in porting over, but not if 100
requests/day + 500kb SQL (what I would use during the port) would cost me
$20/month.

~~~
LeafStorm
Yeah, that's one thing I noticed too. A small free quota on the order of
ep.io's (1 WSGI process that maybe gets shut down when not in use + 50-100 MB
data + 16 MB Redis) would probably be a good idea.

------
prayag
Gondor looks fantastic. I love the fact that PaaS is picking up and there is
more competition. It is such a fantastic idea.

We have been hosting on DotCloud for our django apps and are extremely happy
with it. The fact that we can scale up on demand is great. We can add any
number of instances by using a simple push command. On top of that the support
that DotCloud provides is superb.

All the best to Gondor and DotCloud, I think the pie is big enough for both of
them.

------
ChrisLTD
This news was posted yesterday: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2955740>

------
j2labs
This team of people is ridiculously good. They probably wrote half of the
Django packages you use.

------
joeyespo
Anybody know how well this compares to ep.io? As far as I can tell, ep.io is
pretty similar, only Epio targets more frameworks than just Django. For better
or for worse.

------
superdude
As a small anecdote, before I purchased a VPS I applied to all of the Django-
only hosts and visited each one's IRC channel. Gondor was the only one that
actually let me try the beta and they were also the only one that had a human
on IRC at the time to help with any problems.

------
pbreit
Is it conceivable that a service like this could be distilled into Fabric
scripts to be run against any hosting provider? I could do without the auto
scaling since it would be easy enough to issue the command manually when
needed.

~~~
Pewpewarrows
Yes. I'll be releasing a Django tool this fall (tentatively titled
Prometheus), which is essentially a beefed-up django-admin.py startproject,
full of best practices for front and back-end development, and sysops stuff,
including a fabric script that lets you do this kind of commit to deploy
automatically, with any hosting provider or setup (within reason).

~~~
philipn
Take a look at <https://github.com/dziegler/django-create-project> & maybe
collaborate?

~~~
jtauber
or Pinax :-)

~~~
Pewpewarrows
Pinax development's stalled, and it's only about halfway to what I'm hoping to
accomplish. They've also made more than a few architectural differences that
are pretty incompatible with how I'm doing things. It'll make more sense when
you see Prometheus in action.

~~~
jtauber
Pinax development has not stalled at all, it's quite active.

~~~
Pewpewarrows
My apologies, it appears I was looking at an outdated fork on GitHub. Off-
topic, but I've always found that Google's rankings of GitHub repos to be
complete garbage. It rarely shows the original or most active repo, and when
it does instead of the link being to the top-level GitHub page for the
project, it's some random issue or wiki page from the project. Endrant.

The architectural differences are still a huge concern, and why I never
pursued collaboration back when I started it 6 months or so ago. Pinax is
great at what it does, but to expand it into what I want a real startproject
replacement to be I'd have to tear out way too much. It'd barely resemble
Pinax anymore, which would just serve to confuse users.

------
thedjpetersen
Good work Gondor team! It is nice to see another quick deploy service
launched. It looks the pricing is a little cheaper than Heroku as well, should
be an interesting alternative.

------
eli
Anyone have any experience with using Gondor versus e.g. Linode?

If I'm reading it right, Gondor costs more than twice as much. But that might
be worth it to get a server set up very nicely and good Django-specific
support.

~~~
jtauber
On top of what Linode offers (which, in Gondor's case is provided by Rackspace
Cloud Servers) Gondor is fully managed with an automated provisioning and
deployment platform. It's really another layer on top of what a VPS provider
is doing.

------
arbrandes
Good timing. Will probably attract tons of scared App Engine orphans.

------
overshard
I'm afraid to use Gondor. I'm not sure how solid they are yet, whereas Heroku
runs Django apps just fine and is definitely here to stay.

~~~
prayag
>whereas Heroku runs Django apps just fine How?

~~~
msbarnett
Heroku's Cedar stack can host just about anything.

There was a discussion of running Django on it not too long ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2612943>

------
ch0wn
Is there support for WSGI applications in general, like Flask apps?

~~~
joeyespo
Not yet, but there's a customer feedback page for it. Anyone interested in
this should vote this up.

[http://support.gondor.io/forums/111943-general/suggestions/2...](http://support.gondor.io/forums/111943-general/suggestions/2002349-support-
for-flask-projects)

------
traldan
I'd be scared of the Tolkien estate.

